# One years old



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Guess who's in the box









Twinkie is all Tails









I'm glad the computer wasnt on!









He says go left









Sugar says don't look









Twinkie investigates the strange box

P.S.-It's their b-day this month! They're one year old since the day I adopted them >>


----------



## Nicolas (Oct 17, 2003)

Yay !


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

The picture of Twinkie giving you directions made me giggle! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

man they are cute... great shots....



and )))


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Very cute!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Nice shots  
Happy birthday for all of your babies!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

any cake or special treats today? :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures! )))


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great pictures of the birthday kitties!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

AWWW!! they are so cute!! i love cats. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 8)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Me and bf got the cats a remote control car and Twinkie loves them but didnt really like this one, I guess it was too crazy and big. He will yelp and chase it and surprisingly Sugar doesnt like it. <<))


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I guess they got shirts for their birthday? Hehehe. I think I'd lose an eye if I tried to put a shirt on Samhain. I still have a big scar from when I tried to put a bonnet on Mitzi when I was 7.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Well with Sugar she's a bit easier to get the shirt on but with Twinkie he's a struggle but once he's got it on he's fine and dandy! They are declawed in the front since I got them when they were kittens so its been a bit easier since they cant swipe me with their front paws but their back claws can really hurt!! :lol:


----------

